# Splines vs finger joints



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't think it will be as good as a finger joint but will be way better than a butt joint. I don't think I would use 1/4". I think I would use more like 1/8 or 3/16. Thats what I was going to do till I bought the Ibox jig.

Greg


----------



## Maplevalleykennel (Aug 1, 2014)

That's what I figured. I'll just use a finger joint or maybe I'll get ambitious and dovetail them. Maybe do some of both and compare.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I use #20 cabinet biscuits and Titebond II or III glue. Zero failures in 8+ years. 
This is slower than fingerjoints cut in bulk, but for small (30 box) output it has huge advantages in ease of construction.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

JW, are you butting them on a 90 with the short end inside?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I would consider a spline joint batter than a butt joint or a rabbit. Depending on the material quality and the spline material used it could come very near a box joint for strength. You would not have the advantage of assembly that a box joint gives you. a properly cut box joint goes a long way toward aligning the sides plumb and square. If you are considering what I am picturing as a spline joint I would be concerned about tear out of the end grain with a 1/4 inch spline in a 3/4 inch piece of wood. that only leaves you 1/4 inch either side of the spline. That is getting pretty thin and may not put up with a lot of racking force when the box is in use.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Saltybee said:


> JW, are you butting them on a 90 with the short end inside?


Yup. This is a 3 year old nuc, built from a $1.69 dog-ear RW fenceboard. 2 biscuits for mediums at each corner, and 3 for deep. 
I've heard there are "exterior" rated biscuits (used for mansion trim), but basic grade has worked fine.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Why not use rabbeted joints?


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

The fewer you are making the more of that time is just set up. Biscuit cutter is quick and tight, no bad cuts. Finger joint is my preference, but it ties up the saw longer than I want. Mostly cause I'm slow !


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

People I know roll joints. Or use a bong. But, whatever seems right to each, I guess.


----------



## Maplevalleykennel (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, the next question I suppose is what size to cut fingers for medium supers? Do you want 1/4" fingers or 1" fingers?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I would say 1/4 inch fingers would be more of a decorative option. I tend to use 3/4 inch fingers in 3/4 inch material. This requires cutting more fingers and using more nails in assembly. 1 inch is a good choice that requires fewer fingers and fewer fasteners but is a bit more difficult on a saw that will only hold a 3/4 inch stack of dado blades. 

One feature I like about the box joint is that you can pin it if you chose to. I use a long thin nail. pre drill and then pin the fingers with the nail. I like for it to go through at least three of the finders at every corner. It helps prevent corners from separating.

Quality of material has a lot to do with determining if it is worth the extra work to pin them. Soft loose grain wood will just tear out regardless of the pin if the pieces are not assembled correctly.

There are some thing you can research and learn about wood to improve the quality of homemade boxes. Mainly how and why wood expands and contracts. How to orient grain to prevent separation of the corners. what causes twisting and racking of lumber. How to avoid checking. even stabilization of the wood before using it.

Selecting your material and how you handle it after purchase is the beginning of producing a good box.


----------



## Maplevalleykennel (Aug 1, 2014)

Daniel Y said:


> I would say 1/4 inch fingers would be more of a decorative option. I tend to use 3/4 inch fingers in 3/4 inch material. This requires cutting more fingers and using more nails in assembly. 1 inch is a good choice that requires fewer fingers and fewer fasteners but is a bit more difficult on a saw that will only hold a 3/4 inch stack of blades


Yeah, and if the math works out right I believe 3/4" would leave the last finger at about 5/8" for a medium super. Perfect!

Thanks for all your input guys.


----------

